# Who do you like better?



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

And why? I'm looking for serious discussion on temperaments, working ability, how they were off the field and passing on the goods to pups. Not one or the other and no reasons give please. If you have a nice dog out if either, feel free to post pedigrees and discuss your dogs.

Troll Vom Haus Milinda

or

V Troll von der bösen Nachbarschaft

Both dogs are in my dogs pedigree, Milinda up closer obviously and Baden very much resembles him, as does his father. Suprisingly there isn't much discussion or info out there about TvhM however. Anyone know owners, worked, met, seen them compete in person?


----------



## Lorri Rowlett (Feb 13, 2008)

Michelle,
I posted a huge reply on the PDB, but the short answer is Troll von der bosen Nachbarschaft. I only have one Troll vh Milinda dog, a great little female that lacks the intensity I see in my Nachbarschaft offspring. She will be a great points dog where the others will be more "real". When you start looking at dogs in the third and fourth generation I always have to wonder what else the other dogs in the ped have contributed. There are lots of Troll Milinda children that have the intensity I am sure, my female just doesn't. There is so much else to love though, and she is a great, Fero free alternative. 
Lorri Rowlett


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

This is like the conversations about who's the greatest football player or baseball player....hard to compare when both dogs are from different era's. Troll VDBN was born in 1986 while Troll VHM was born in 1995.Hard to debate...


Troll VDBN was/is considered a pillar. Thinking off the top of my head some of his offspring that you see in the peds or recent and have produced well.. Aly Vordensteinwald, Yoschy VD Dollenwiese, Belschik vom Eicken Bruche (a Luc favorite), Tim von der Abfuhr, a nice dog Robb Dunn had Sirk de Zennevallie (sp). Hard to compete with that list...Troll was bred like crazy, but his brotherTimmy also produced some nice dogs as well.

Troll VHM...I love his ped. Troll VHM was not even bred as many times of Troll VDBN..but produces some nice dogs, off the top of my head....Ali Vom Kassler Kreuz, Raccoon (forget the name of the Dog it from the D litter and getting a lot of breeding In Germany)...Look at Alex vom Eisenhaus 06 & 07 universal Sieger a working dog that is confirmational correct and works ... the golden middle..and people still hard breed to him. A tribute to Troll argument is Task and Tom VHM have produced well for the amount they have been bred.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a TvhM daughter that was a freak on the sleeve. Would destroy a crate if she heard one being slipped on. 

I have a son and daughter of hers. The daughter is like the mother. The son, not far behind. 

I bred the mother with a stud that had TvdbN in the background and the litter was awesome. I had a female with TvdbN in the background and that girl was a fighter from the get-go.

Overall, TvhM traits and physical characteristics tended to "bleed through" to the pups, no matter who the sire was. The only thing I would see from the sire would be a slight increase in size and larger ears.

Keep in mind, there were four TvhM progeny in the WUSV this past year. All rated within the top 60, with one making it to the WUSV CH. I would think that we'll be seeing a lot of TvhM progeny in the WUSV for years to come.

My tendency is to look for Mink vom Wittfeld in pedigrees, as I think that's where some of the hardness comes from. Folks either love or hate to see Mink in the ped. I love it!

JMHO and experiences


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with you on Mink, Russ. I bred Lexus to Ichilles ( http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=449060 ) I don't think it took for she is due 10 Feb. She don't look like it but will take her in next week for check up. If it didn't take we'll do it again till it does.
I like both the Trol dogs.


----------

